
How Arabic Science Saved Ancient Knowledge and Gave Us the Renaissance - szany
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/05/22/books/review/book-review-the-house-of-wisdom-by-jim-al-khalili.html
======
Create
Science and Islam (documentary) is a BBC series on the topic.

[https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Science_and_I...](https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Science_and_Islam_%28documentary%29)

------
TNO
If the Muslims didn't burn down the library of Alexandria I wonder if the
Renaissance wouldn't have come much sooner.

~~~
paradoja
The library was probably burnt more than once, and there's no proof that the
Muslims did it the last time.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Library_of_Alexandria#Arabic_so...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Library_of_Alexandria#Arabic_sources_for_the_destruction_of_the_library)

~~~
TNO
"the last time".

You're right to infer that the Christians did their fair share of burning as
well, if not more so in this case.

